# Shadowcast 16 vs Skimmer 16 vs Saltmarsh 16



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

Greetings to all. I'm looking hard at the Ankona Shadowcast 16, Saltmarsh 16, and Skimmer Skiff 16 - love to hear any and all opinions about comparison between these boats and pros and cons as well
( If an existing post already covers this topic i'd love to know as well)

I'm looking for something with excellent stability - My primary fishing locations will be in the shallow water of the Louisiana marshes but i'd ideally like something with a little versatility to manage light chop.

Thanks !


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

based on what you're looking for, I'd go Salt Marsh 1656.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

So I have never been on any of the above mentioned boats but if I had to choose one that handled well in chop this would be my choice. Disclaimer: might be partial to Skimmer Skiff because I am currently having one built.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

paint it black said:


> based on what you're looking for, I'd go Salt Marsh 1656.


1656 over the others for light chop?


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

The saltmarsh 1656 would be the most stable due to its jon boat style hull but probably wouldn't be the best in a chop.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

1656 has 6 degree deadrise, it is not flat bottom as most would assume. I'd choose the 1656. I own a SM 1444 and owned a Shadowcast 17 prior. I'd go 1656. 

To be honest, I'd really go Salt Marsh Heron. If you want to keep it affordable go with the lodge edition. By far better than the other skiffs mentioned. But of the ones mentioned, I'd lean 1656 for sure.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

I second PIB recommendation of the heron. I've had mine for a while now and love it more every time I take it out. I'm 6'5 250 lbs and it's plenty stable for me you just have to remember these boats are small so they are all going to be a little tippy.


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks guys, i forgot to mention that i already have a 25 hp yamaha 2 stroke short shaft so i'm trying to find something that works best with it. I would definitely go for the heron, talked to rose recently to find out that it is long shaft compatible only and powered best by at least a 30 hp - the heron has the best look to me personally and i've found video of it running in chop that looks pretty good - just wish it was short shaft compatible !


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Agreed the Heron is a sweet hull design.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Andre said:


> Thanks guys, i forgot to mention that i already have a 25 hp yamaha 2 stroke short shaft so i'm trying to find something that works best with it. I would definitely go for the heron, talked to rose recently to find out that it is long shaft compatible only and powered best by at least a 30 hp - the heron has the best look to me personally and i've found video of it running in chop that looks pretty good - just wish it was short shaft compatible !


If you do a lodge edition , keep it light you can cut down the transom for a short shaft. But 25hp is really minimal.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I've been looking at the same 3 skiffs as OP (For purchase in about a year)
I think I'd have to stumble on a used Heron to be able to consider it as an option.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Talk to Harry Spears he might have something that could take a 25 and still move out decent.


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

I did happen to reach out to Harry - he has a nice looking product as well, only prob is that its wayy out of my budget at 17 K for evergladez hull only - does he offer different models other than the evergladez?


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

Paint it Black - curious to know more about your experience with a shadowcast vs the salt marsh. My understanding is that some deadrise does help out in chop. I am not very familiar with the main advantages / disadvantages of the tunnel hull of the shadow cast. Would the tunnel hull do better or worse for light chop and stability ?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Andre said:


> Paint it Black - curious to know more about your experience with a shadowcast vs the salt marsh. My understanding is that some deadrise does help out in chop. I am not very familiar with the main advantages / disadvantages of the tunnel hull of the shadow cast. Would the tunnel hull do better or worse for light chop and stability ?


The Shadowcast 16 is only 55 inches wide so it is a little tippy the tunnel only makes the skiff run shallow. I have the 16 you may want to look into the 18 foot Shadowcast. Pib will set you straight he knows a lot about the Ankona line.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

A tunnel will be worse for Stability, and probably not affect running in a chop much, maybe give you a bit of blow out in a bad chop. I had the Shadowcast 17 without the tunnel. It was essentially a shortened 18, with the tunnel filled and a pad was added in it's place. I had a 25 2stroke Yamaha on my Shadowcast and it was a great combination. But since they no longer offer the Shadowcast 17, for your 25, I'd take a hard look at the SM 1444. I know it may sound small, but it's not. My buddy had a 25 Yamaha on his and it did 30-32 MPH with two of us on board and all gear. Of course, when it comes to running a chop, one's idea of a skiff doing a good job might vary between who you ask. I think the 1444 is extremely well suited to run a chop. I am not saying it's the best skiff built to run a chop, but for a skiff in it's class, at 14' it very well might be. Personally, I like the performance of the SM 1444 better than the Shadowcast 16. Once you start talking the 18, I'd choose the Shadowcast. I am not afraid to go out in the SM1444 in any conditions. We run Whitewater Bay (known for being one of the roughest bays in South Florida) down in the Everglades all winter out of a SM1444, with 3 adults on board. It's my favorite skiff to explore the marshes. Both with an outboard or the mud motor, there's no marsh I can't get into. lol


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

What’s your budget? Do you fish alone?
If I could do it all over again I would have went super simple tiller 25/30 hp on a Lodge edition Copperhead. Removable gas, etc. Should take chop better than any mentioned above besides the Heron. Still get as shallow, better poling and performance. I’m biased though because I own one.


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank PIB, I do like the SM1444 as well. Do you happen to know the deadrise on it ? You mention 3 adults - it must be pretty stable i would assume ? I wish SM would made a smaller maybe 14' version of the Heron for smaller outboards - seems like that would be a pretty sweet setup.


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

Str8-Six, Trying to keep it under 10K, 7-8 would be ideal considering i already have the 25 hp


----------



## SnailPowered (Oct 17, 2017)

I recently took a wet test of the Skimmer 16 set up as a tiller. There was about 10-14 inch chop on the water and it handled it very well with 3 adults and my 3 year old son. It was also alot more stable than I was expecting. 

Honestly it preformed so well that I am going to be putting a deposit down at the end of the week to have one built.


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

SnailPowered - Thanks for the info on the Skimmer, good to hear it is a stable platform - i have talked to an owner of the 14 who says the same. I have a 3 yr old son as well and would like to be able to take him out. I've heard several stories floating online about the story behind skimmer and how it used to be IPB - and skimmer is still a relatively young company - I've heard the new owner designed the 16 himself - how did you like the overall fit and finish ? Did you test a molded cap or rolled deck version ? Spray rails work ? Thanks !


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I just picked up my Skimmer 14.6. I know you are looking at the 16 but as far as customer service and a reliable company. Bobby has always been very helpful and I have been totally satisfied with the customer service. They just moved into a bigger building so their business is definitely growing. The fit and finish of my boat was great and I went with the rolled deck but added AWLGRIP w/grip tex which made a huge difference. Their molded cap is very nice I'm just not big into the hatches on the front deck. As far as stability, I can walk the gunnels on my 14.6.


----------



## SnailPowered (Oct 17, 2017)

Andre - So I went down there today actually to drop off a check and officially get my name on the waitlist!

As far as fit and finish is concerned, the molded deck is very nice, but I am more into the function over form. What I was very impressed today to hear that Bobby puts gel coat inside and out of every square inch of his boat, which I can only equate to him really going above and beyond on his boats. And like all boys will likely do, if my kid ever decides to clawl up under the front deck I know he isnt going to come out itchy from fiberglass since he does gel coat everything. Like CPurvis I opted for the rolled deck. With the money that I saved I plan on putting a hide away tackle system in the boat and getting the 50HP tiller motor. 

As far as the hull, this is the story that I have read, but dont know that it is entirely true either. The 16 is based on the 14 hull, but was cut apart and extended, and then changed alot of aspects to make a better hull, and had some help from a very knowledgeable boat builder from a company in west Florida. 
The integrated spray rails did their job fairly well in the chop we were in, but I did get a little wet from the wind pushing the spray back at me, but what can you really expect when your running around in white caps.


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

Snailpowered, CPurvis, Thank you guys for the info and perspective on the skimmer, haven't seen as much info on them online as i have other brands I'm assuming because they are a younger company. CPurvis your setup looks great, did you have skimmer do the AWLGRIP w/grip tex ? I have heard from another owner that the 14 rolled deck is a little slippery for the kiddos straight from the factory


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Andre said:


> Snailpowered, CPurvis, Thank you guys for the info and perspective on the skimmer, haven't seen as much info on them online as i have other brands I'm assuming because they are a younger company. CPurvis your setup looks great, did you have skimmer do the AWLGRIP w/grip tex ? I have heard from another owner that the 14 rolled deck is a little slippery for the kiddos straight from the factory


Yes Bobby at Skimmer did the Awl Grip. You could probably do it yourself and save some money. I asked Bobby about the slipperyness of the gel coat and he said that yes it can get slippery. Alot of people go the seadek route but I this the AWLGRIP is the way to go. And awl grip is cheaper than seadek. Just my opinion though.


----------

